# Happy 6th birthday, Halo!



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

It's been a wild ride with the Fluffy Princess, but we've had so much fun too. For her birthday today we tried out a new sport - lure sprint racing. She was initially confused about what she was supposed to do, but then she took to it with the typical enthusiasm she brings to everything she does. 

With Keefer on her first day home










4-1/2 months old in wildflowers










Last weekend at flyball practice in fall leaves










Love you baby girl!!! :wub:


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Happy birthday, Henck... errr, Halo!

Whenever I think of her, I recall these threads 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/stories/115811-halo-omg.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...alo-psycho-killer-knife-wielding-pupster.html


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

At least today she only tried to steal a sandwich... 

Happy bday Halo! Great seeing you guys today!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Sunflowers said:


> Happy birthday, Henck... errr, Halo!
> 
> Whenever I think of her, I recall these threads
> 
> ...


:rofl: She's such a bad dog, lol. :wild:



mspiker03 said:


> At least today she only tried to steal a sandwich...


Shhhh.....:lurking:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Who puts food at dog nose level??? Obviously someone who does not have a GSD!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Who puts food at dog nose level??? Obviously someone who does not have a GSD!



Someone who hasn't lived with either Halo or TJ!!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Sunflowers said:


> Happy birthday, Henck... errr, Halo!
> 
> Whenever I think of her, I recall these threads
> 
> ...


"When I'm good I'm really good, when I'm bad I'm really really bad!"

Happy Birthday to the fluffy princess.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday Gorgeous She-Devil!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Happy birthday!


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

Oh my goodness, six years? SIX YEARS? Where does the 
time GO?

Happy Birthday Halo girl!

:wub:


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Oh Halo, happy happy birthday you beautiful girl you! From a little floppy eared fur ball to a giant straight eared fur ball!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Halo, you naughty girl! I had no idea you had a thing for knives. 
Good thing your Mom put you in flyball in order to channel some of that creativity and energy!
Happy Birthday, Fluffy Girl!
Try to stay outa trouble.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Halo! Wishing you many more to come.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday Halo! 

She doesn't look a day over 2. :wub:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Kayla's Dad said:


> "When I'm good I'm really good, when I'm bad I'm really really bad!"
> 
> Happy Birthday to the fluffy princess.


That is so, so true! :laugh:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Thanks, everyone! Val, it's hard for me to believe it's been so long too. She's certainly not slowing down any, she still brings it to everything she does.


----------

